# anyone know what this is?



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

I spotted this on my moss and was wondering if anyone knew what it was (maybe just debris built up?) and maybe how to get rid of it. Think shrimp would like to eat it? Thanks


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

dont know what it is but i get it too, and yes shrimps will eat it.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

It seems like bba and i believe the shrimps won't eat it.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

it looks to me like dead algae, algae turns white to gray usually when it is dead


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

it doesn't look likek bba to me. my moss can get full of hair/thread algae if my ferts or co2 is off. the best thing would be to make sure everything (lights, nutrients, co2) are balanced. shrimp might help, but getting down to the bottom of the problem is the way to totally solve it!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like some sort of fungus, like when you overfeed and the food rots and develops a while film on it. It doesn't appear to be algae.

-John N.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

Yea, that could be it John N. 

I did remove a bunch of plants earlier. My guess is that excess debris like fish wastes maybe covered it and created some fungus. Think I should give the moss a quick wash under water or would cherry shrimp prefer such a thing?

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

i normally encounter them, but i include them in my water change... i sipon them out


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

If it's the white fluffy stuff that's sticking on to the moss, then I think it's fungus. I'm not sure if the shrimp would eat it though, but it never hurts to try.


----------

